
Tesla Auto-Pilot Predicts an impending accident a second early - julianozen
https://twitter.com/HansNoordsij/status/813806622023761920?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
andrewclunn
Elon Musk openly shares when things go wrong, so no reason not to give credit
when things go right. Still a horribly scary accident.

